# River View Campground



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have you ever been to River View Campground ?
We are going for our annual "Adult Only" Camp/Canoe weekend!!! Can't wait!!!






















Last year we had 6 Adults in the Outback! I think there will be 6 again this year... 
They'll have to draw #'s to see who stays and who tents! LOL
MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Campin (Aug 11, 2006)

Rub it in ....







lol have fun.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Campin said:


> Rub it in ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Lil' sis...maybe you can make it next year! Have fun at the wedding ...
















Big sis,
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great weekend, MaeJae!
Whoo Hoo! No kids!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

I canoed the Rifle River about 10 years ago. It was a fun river to go down. I believe this is the campground we stayed at, but we were tenting it back then.

It looks like a nice setup. Enjoy your outing.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Weâ€™ve been canoeing the Rifle River for over 20 years! 
Whites CG for 1 year, then Cedar Springs CG until they went private(Mich Adven.CG)
River View CG has been renovated within in the last couple of years.
It is a nice campground. We stay right on the river (in the â€œLâ€ section)
This section is a little more â€œnoisyâ€ than the â€œupperâ€ sections.
Itâ€™s more group type camping, the other is more suited for familyâ€¦
Weâ€™ve had other groups near us stay up partying â€˜til 5:00a.m. in past years!...
then they had to get up to catch the bus at 9:00a.m. LOL

It _will_ be great!
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Have a wonderful time, MaeJae! Welcome, Campin! See you joined the family recently. So glad to have you!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Have a wonderful time, MaeJae! Welcome, Campin! See you joined the family recently. So glad to have you!


Yeah... that's my younger sister! She is more of a reader. Hopefully she will start to post!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh m'gosh, MaeJae. I just realized you're not on the list for the Fall Rally. Tell me it's not true! I've been so looking forward to meeting you! Please, please, please! You can bring your lurking, er, reading not posting sister!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Oh m'gosh, MaeJae. I just realized you're not on the list for the Fall Rally. Tell me it's not true! I've been so looking forward to meeting you! Please, please, please! You can bring your lurking, er, reading not posting sister!


Itâ€™s a possibilityâ€¦I just canâ€™t commit to it right now. 
We almost cancelled our canoe plans because of gas prices! 
(We will be 2 weekends in a row going camping)
I would very much like to go! 
I just have to wait to see if things iron out.
And yes my sister would probably come too!!!

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We returned from our â€œadultâ€ camp/canoe trip! We had an awesome time despite the rain! We arrived on Friday at 12:30 and set-up with one other couple.(the others arrived later) It was over cast and on the cool side but still nice, perfect for a campfire. Also, later that night one of our friends had to go to the ER! Some of the sites had nice slopes like ours and other sites had small cliffs/ledges on the rivers edge. Letâ€™s just say there were a lot of different kinds of beverages to choose fromâ€¦ and we usually walk around the campground and visit other campers. He ended up walking too far into a site in the pitch dark and walked right off a 10 foot ledge into the water! He broke his tibia(shin bone) right below his knee. We actually thought he dislocated his knee but the lump we saw over to the side was the top of the bone that had broken off and moved over to the side. He had surgery this morning. We havenâ€™t heard how everything turned out yet.

Saturday when we canoed it sprinkled twice. The temperature wasnâ€™t that bad some people had sweatshirts on and others swim suits. When we arrived at the canoe landing it started to rain and then pourâ€¦pourâ€¦and poured some more! There was so much mud everyone was slipping around. We were all saying that someone was going to slip and fall and weâ€™d have to make another run to the ER! Our awning mat was trashed with mud! (it was not slippery at all though) When it stopped raining we had a great dinner and of course a fire.

Today the sun came out as we were packing up â€¦ go figure! After getting all packed the last thing to do was to fold up the awning mat and put it away. Well we took it down to the river and â€œwashedâ€ it off! The river was pretty swift after all that rain and we just held it and swished it a little and let the river clean it! It came out great. We brought it up on the grass to fold it and then set it on the picnic table to let the little bit of excess drip off while I hooked up the Outback.

The traffic on the way home wasnâ€™t that bad which was â€œicing on the cakeâ€

We saw one Outback in the CG a few sites down.(28RSDS) DH gave a wave as they drove by when we arrived at our site. They kept to themselves and were with two pop-ups.

Also, I posted a few pix in the Misc. Gallery








MaeJae

P.S. wish my sister(s.n. â€œcampinâ€) could have been there. 
(Too bad you had to go to that wedding!!! LOL)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Maejae,

Wow, sounds like you all had quite an eventful and harrowing trip...so sorry to hear about your friend breaking his leg...hopefully he had a nice large variety of beverages in his system to keep the pain down, although he probably sobered up real quick!

Hey! Thanks for posting about the easy cleanup on the Awning Mat...A true testimony as to why they are better,
 more efficient,  easier than indoor/outdoor carpet









On my way to the gallery now...Welcome home in one piece!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your friends leg...OUCH!!!

The rest of the trip sounded like you all had a good time.









Sorry to hear about your friends leg...OUCH!!!

The rest of the trip sounded like you all had a good time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW sounds like you had a great time 
That sure is a bummer to hear about your friend

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi Maejae,
> 
> Wow, sounds like you all had quite an eventful and harrowing trip...so sorry to hear about your friend breaking his leg...hopefully he had a nice large variety of beverages in his system to keep the pain down, although he probably sobered up real quick!
> 
> ...


The awning mat I have only goes under the awning....I want to get a second one(6X9) to go 
to the front of the camper, under the front door.

This was the BEST thing we bought for the camper!!!









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

Hope your friend is doing well. OUCH!
Otherwise it sounds like a fun, albeit wet weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

